# 5 Rivers MetroParks



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

just signed up for the controlled bowhunting program in the metroparks area...they had 4 different areas inwhich you can choose to hunt...

Shiloh Woods Conservation Area
Huffman conservation Area
Upper Twin Preserve
Germantown MetroPark

was wondering if anyone has any info on these areas...and which one would be the best to hunt...thanks


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, what is the controlled bowhunting program?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Blaze6784 said:


> Just out of curiousity, what is the controlled bowhunting program?
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


It is a program that was started last year that allows bowhunters to have access to "urban" areas by method of applying for a "slot"... it was set up to help reduce the number of deer in the areas; therefore, reducing the number of wrecks on the highways...pretty nice they set it up for hunters...just dont know where the best place would be to hunt


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Did you apply online or go to the main office. I drive past an area (Shiloh Woods,I think) and would usually see bowhunters going in or out but didn't know what it was.


----------



## bumblebee (Mar 14, 2007)

I have hunted Huffman park for two years. The first year I killed a deer in only a few minutes in the stand but last year was a waist. They have cut bike trails all over the park. I went in one time looked around and left, very disappointing. There are allot of deer in all of the areas that need to be killed or at least thinned out. Good Luck


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

They are making notifications today to those who drew...I picked GermantownC during Oct. since I took a doe last yr and got a shoe in pick.


----------

